

How to accept OpenID in a popup without leaving the page - arjunb
http://www.sociallipstick.com/2009/02/04/how-to-accept-openid-in-a-popup-without-leaving-the-page/

======
CalmQuiet
Very helpful description of the overall strategy employed - along with details
for implementation in iframe, and lots of implications for cURL, etc.

------
arjunb
check out this demo too: <http://openid-demo.appspot.com/>

